# Did your parents help you pay for IVF? FEE PAID



## MCH

Hi,
I'm writing a piece for a national newspaper about how increasing numbers of women are being generously helped by their parents or in laws with the high cost of IVF treatment.
I'd really like to speak to someone who had a baby through IVF who this was the case for - who can say how amazingly grateful they are for the gift their parents have helped give them.
Please contact me asap if you can help with this sensitive but very positive feature.  EMAIL: [email protected]
It would require a phone chat with you and your mum and photos of you and your parents at home.
I can read the piece back to you and am happy to pay you for your time and trouble.
Many thanks,
Mel


----------



## SWGirl

Hi Mel,

Is it possible for you to confirm which naional newspaper this is for?  Lots of us on this site are quite aware of which newspapers publish in a sensitive manner and which ones don't so you may get a better response if you could name the paper.


----------



## Mel

SWGirl said:


> Hi Mel,
> 
> Is it possible for you to confirm which naional newspaper this is for? Lots of us on this site are quite aware of which newspapers publish in a sensitive manner and which ones don't so you may get a better response if you could name the paper.


Hi Hun

It may be better if you contact the journalist direct to ask your question, as she may not be reading the forum.

Kind Regards

Mel


----------



## SWGirl

Thanks Mel


----------

